# Chuck Roast on sale



## SizzlininIN (Dec 3, 2004)

Can someone share their favorite recipe using Chuck Roast..........its on sale and I wanna pick up a few.


----------



## Alix (Dec 3, 2004)

I like to cut it into pieces and make stroganoff or stew myself. I have recently had success doing the crockpot pot roast thing. My family went nuts for it. Do you need ideas or recipes?


----------



## Alix (Dec 3, 2004)

http://www.discusscooking.com/viewtopic.php?t=6303

Saw this earlier today...you might want to try it out.


----------



## chez suz (Dec 3, 2004)

Sizz...I use chuck roast cut up for my beef stews....if you want to use it whole...I would brown it really well...remove from pan...add lots of chopped onion, carrot, celery, fennel, garlic (any flavors you like)...for another base of flavor...I would mix in some tomato paste (this will give your dish a heartyness)...now for liquid....beef stock or red wine..I would put in a small amount to braise the meat not stew it...put in a low oven and cook until fork tender...remove fat from gravey...cut into slices...and serve.  Its hard to mess up..use what I suggested as a base and let your imagination be your guide.
Keep in mind the meat also makes great stews.


----------



## SizzlininIN (Dec 3, 2004)

Yes Alix.........I'm needing some ideas.  I just made a beef stew several weeks ago so I really don't want to make that again and I really wanted something different then my routine roast with vegs I cook in the crockpot.  
I'd love something savory........something with a tomato base that has a smidge of heat to it....hubby doesn't care for things too hot.....just a smidge   
I thought about the stroganoff but when I mentioned awhile back I was thinking of making that he said he was pretty sure he didn't care for stroganoff so I hate to waste the money on the ingred. if he's only going to take a nibble. 
Thanks for the recipe Chez!


----------



## mudbug (Dec 3, 2004)

hhhmmmm, tomato paste, green peppers, onions, red wine, mushrooms...

sound good, Sizz?


----------



## choclatechef (Dec 3, 2004)

chez suz said:
			
		

> Sizz...I use chuck roast cut up for my beef stews....if you want to use it whole...I would brown it really well...remove from pan...add lots of chopped onion, carrot, celery, fennel, garlic (any flavors you like)...for another base of flavor...I would mix in some tomato paste (this will give your dish a heartyness)...now for liquid....beef stock or red wine..I would put in a small amount to braise the meat not stew it...put in a low oven and cook until fork tender...remove fat from gravey...cut into slices...and serve.  Its hard to mess up..use what I suggested as a base and let your imagination be your guide.
> Keep in mind the meat also makes great stews.



You've been into my recipes haven't you chez suz!


----------



## SizzlininIN (Dec 3, 2004)

Mudbug that sounds good.  What would I do salt & pepper the meat then brown it (cut in cubes) in some EVOO and maybe a pat of margarine.  Then add vegs and tom. paste?


----------



## SizzlininIN (Dec 3, 2004)

never mind Mud........I think Chez recipe would work going this way.  Thanks


----------



## mudbug (Dec 3, 2004)

I would do it the way chez suz suggests - brown the meat, take it out, throw the vegs in to saute in the drippings (add the tomato paste and stir it around to get mixed in good, throw meat back in, pour in wine, cover, and rock on.


----------



## Alix (Dec 3, 2004)

I do a Bourguinon thingy with chunks of meat. I toss the chunks in some flour, then brown them. Pour in some beef stock and some red wine...and depending on the wine I toss in some brown sugar too. Oh and I do some onion and mushrooms with the meat too. Then I let it simmer and thicken up a bit and serve over noodles. Sorry that is not more specific. I think you will get the general idea though.


----------



## buckytom (Dec 3, 2004)

mmm, alix, your bourgignon thingy sounds good. i do that with a whole chicken cut up, like a cog au vin thingy.


----------



## Alix (Dec 3, 2004)

Mmmmmmmmm. Would it work with just chicken breast do you think? I have some out thawing...wait...don't think I have any white wine though. Phooey!


----------



## buckytom (Dec 3, 2004)

i use chicken breasts, on the bone, with the skin, and red wine. you sear/brown the chicken really well in butter and evoo, then some onions and garlic, set both aside, de-glaze with red wine, put everything back in the pan, toss in some chopped leeks or bok choy, baby carrots, celery, whatever veggies are around, add a good handful of fresh thyme, cover and simmer until the chicken falls off the bone. strain out the veggies and plate with the chicken. reduce the sauce with some butter, thicken with cornstarch, and pour over the whole she-bang...


----------



## Alix (Dec 3, 2004)

YUM. I am doing it. OK, what a nob I am, I always used white wine, I bet red is much better. Thanks buckytom.


----------



## chez suz (Dec 3, 2004)

choclatechef said:
			
		

> chez suz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You caught me red handed Chocolate...actually I won my honeys heart making stew..its one of my favorite cooking styles.


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 3, 2004)

I use chuck for beef bourgignon, chili, pot roast, and stew.


----------



## SizzlininIN (Dec 5, 2004)

Thanks everyone.....great ideas.


----------

